# Survived one-hour teleconference



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to go to work over three hours early this morning so I could moderate a teleconference between two buildings. I spent about week preparing my slides and stuff, I was fine up until this morning when I discovered that I suddenly had an SA relapse.

I could not sleep at all last night due to the racing thoughts of feeling unprepared for the presentation. I kept running through what I was going to say. I even took an Abilify, which I used to use for helping me sleep - I discovered that that medication did not and does not work .

Anyway, I went to work this morning, not having slept after trying SO hard :yawn. I didn't think I would make it, but I did and seemed to do fine. I even got some compliments from people who attended. 

Now, the part that continues to get to me anxiety-wise. We lost a computer company's computers to use due to their going bankrupt, so we had to switch everything to Windows. That means there are little programs that I have to modify (It looks to be becoming difficult to do at the moment). I am already working MANY hours and am hoping that this won't make my life worse. I am panicking over this - can use some support. Now that the presentation is over, I feel like I have opened a can of worms with anxiety I haven't felt in months. I think it is overshadowing the success - my boogies have to dance anxiety-free! :boogie :boogie :boogie

For now, I may have to increase my Paxil :stu.
Thanks foe reading


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

How about three banana's for getting through the teleconference :banana :banana :banana . That would have caused me major anxiety. Maybe the med didn't work for you cause you were so uptight, I've had that happen. Once you got into the meeting, did you find, you forgot about your anxiety?

Concentrate on the fact that you got through today, that you did a good job. You received compliments.......Concentrate fully on this right now. 

You're going to be fine. Of course you're bound to run into some difficulties switching computer programs over. This is a given, but you can handle this. All you can do is the best you can, that's the bottom line. You're only one person, no one expects perfection, if they do, then, they can do the job;-)

When I did my clinicals, I had to up my paxile from 20 to 50, boy, was I calm;-) If you feel you need to take this route, so be it. 

When you get that raise :b you know, what I'm going to say you can buy more of;-) that should see you though;-) and, I read "Foe" you;-)))))))))))


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Give yourself some credit for just doing it. You even had compliments to so you must have done really well for that to happen. It sounds like to me that you are overwhelmed because of working so many hours. You need to find some *me* time to get your mind off things. You have to destress by getting more sleep to. :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks - this is a BIG help.
It's nice to know that the stress part is at least normal. I left work shortly before 4pm (another first for me). Because of the time I spend online, I am usually in at 10-11am, so 7:50am was a HUGE stretch for me to begin with. I had the classic physical symptoms - tense shoulders, etc.

My next raise, I might go up a size, Realspark. I will use it more sparingly, so it will go a long way!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:banana Well done on battling through. This was bound to bring up lots of anxiety again, it's natural. Take care.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

One hour presentation is a big thing. Give yourself a pat on the back for doing it successfully . Don't get overwhelmed by thinking too much negative about your program conversion work. Nobody will expect you to do everything right at first try. Ask for lots and lots of time , test multiple times, split it into smaller modules and when you implement it try to do it one module at a time. Take one step at a time safely that way when something does go wrong, it doesn't affect larger group. I know talking is easily. Write down your schedule and follow it. Take lots of time, don't get pressured due to time constraint that's when things tend to go wrong. GOOD LUCK on your program conversion.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Good job MM75!! 
You know me, I'd say take a horse sized multi-vitamin to replenish what you burned out. Vit bs are always the first to go in times of stress.( I think it's because they are water soluable) Alsoc there's your fatty acids such as fish oils for concentration. 
And if you drink tea, chamomile is pretty soothing before bedtime.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

How are you doing now, MM75? Major kudos for successfully completing the presentation. Don't forget to treat yourself after everything is done cuz you totally deserve it!

In the meantime, you know these guys are cheering for you: :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hehe thanks,

I am doing fine - I got compliments on the presentation. I later sent a copy to the attendees for reference. Since then, I have been furiously wiritng code to handle the changes. I felt overwhelmed, but pacing got me through.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

:nw programming and writing codes. I have a whole new appreciation for you guys after taking intro to programming (c++). Speaking of which, I better get my butt to the PC and do my assignment, heh. Rock on! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's....

cout << "Rock on!" << endl;

:lol


----------



## sangha (May 9, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hehe thanks,
> 
> I am doing fine - I got compliments on the presentation. I later sent a copy to the attendees for reference. Since then, I have been furiously wiritng code to handle the changes. I felt overwhelmed, but pacing got me through.


Kudos!

It sounds like you did an excellent job with the only problem being your (in this case) irrational anxiety, which you didn't allow to get in your way. It's tough work, as we all know, but you did it.

I suspect the coding, though hard, is not going to quite the obstacle the telconference was. And when this is all done, you're going to be the "can do guy"
:banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go MM75!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

That's awesome that you did the conference Milleniumman, even though you felt nervous. And, obviously you did a good job since you got some compliments on it. Don't be hard on yourself for being anxious and not being able to sleep. I bet most people (even non-SA'ers) would have been the same. I hope things are going well at work now.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's....
> 
> cout << "Rock on!" << endl;
> 
> :lol


LOL


----------

